

Show HN: TomBoy, an OSS AAC iPhone App for Autistic Kids - koudelka

Hi HN,
My partner, Jess, is a graduating university student in Illustration. For her senior thesis, we put together a basic AAC (Augmentative and Alternative Communication) iPhone app for autistic kids.<p>The initial release is basically a hierarchical wordbook with sounds. But we'd love to add extra features, any code commits are more than welcome, especially considering that we wont have any development time in the nearish future.<p>There're some screenshots on the wiki if you don't want to build it. http://wiki.github.com/koudelka/TomBoy<p>When I get a chunk of free time, I'm going to submit it to the App Store. But in the meantime, if you know anyone that could use it, please pass it on.<p>The source is up on github: http://github.com/koudelka/TomBoy<p>Thanks!<p>P.S. Shameless plug: Jess is looking for work! http://jessicaobrienart.blogspot.com
======
joemi
I know very little of autism or iPhone apps, but the first two things that
popped into my mind upon reading the headline of this post were:
<http://projects.gnome.org/tomboy/> and:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Audio_Coding>

~~~
koudelka
Ah, TomBoy is the nickname of Jess' autistic brother.

I certainly can't control the overloading of the AAC acronym. :)

